# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Cliff (Sep 30, 2007)

*Relocating to Abu Dhabi, please help me with information on accommodation.*

Hi,

Expecting to move to Abu Dhabi to work, I am single and my employer has offered accommodation for 40,000 DHS.

What would I expect to get for that?


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Hi,
> 
> Expecting to move to Abu Dhabi to work, I am single and my employer has offered accommodation for 40,000 DHS.
> 
> What would I expect to get for that?


i guess a studio flat in a low end district havnt been to Abu Dhabi for a long time but i heard prices gone up 

and maybe you wont be able to get a studio for that price check gulfnews property section 

and good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there

Moving to Abu Dhabi early Feb 09 - we have 250,000 per year to spend on accom. Anyone out there know of a good agent or of a house or apartment with 4 bedrooms to rent? Please post a reply
Flatflyer


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry but 40k won't get you anything! You may be able to sublet a room but you won't even get a studio I'm afraid. 

Not sure how much a 4 bed appt would be but I strongly suspect more than 250k. 

Don't mean to be all doom and gloom but AD is very expensive for accommodation and the availability is extremely limited. Check out the Gulf News property website for more info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Neither of those figures are even close to realistic.

I do wish people would have a look at sticky threads and read other posts before asking questions. Many standard queries have already been answered. Sveral times.

Yet again - here is the link to the Gulf News property site.


GNAds4U.com - Properties


-


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

40k - might just about get you a room in an apartment....nothing more...
AbuDhabi does not have the concept of studio apartments at all...except for a few hotel apartments...a colleague rents out a 1 br apt in such a place for 144k....in the city centre though.....
Most of the ads in gulf news get you to brokers....and from what i hear the brokers are the ones that are over-hyping the prices......
250k will get you a 3 br apartment.....but again very difficult to find out.....wont get u a villa....
good luck!


----------

